# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Na koji način ste skinuli višak kila prije postupka?

## maliandeo32

Ja se odmah ispričavam ako ima već tema o skidanju kila prije postupka?
Ali molim žene/majke /kraljice kojima je rečeno da moraju smršaviti da mi napišu šta su radile, prehranu, vježbe..
znam da nema čarobnog štapića ali bar upute, jer sam imala dosta pokušaja i jo-jo efekta.... :kettlebell:  :Trči: 
sretno svima u postupcima......
Hvala i ispričavam se!

----------


## maliandeo32

mislim da sam temu stavila u krivi podforum...molim administratore da ga prebace...manjak vremena i brzopletost....oprostite...

----------


## Jelena

Vjerojatno možeš iste stvari raditi kao na ovoj temi. Ne znam zašto bi se tu radilo o drugačijem problemu. Ono što mogu reći iz svog isustva je da uzimanje hormona trenutno podigne apetit. Ja sam o tome ranije čitala i čim sam to osjetila, samoj sam sebi rekla da nisam ja zbilja gladna, nego su to lijekovi. Nakon 2 dana nisam više imala neku posebnu glad. Ja jesam deblja u odnosu na sebe pred 10 godina, ali to nema veze s IVF-om.

----------


## genius

Nisam u postupku,ali nakon trudnoća kile sam skinula Un dijetom.
Kod horm terapije isto mi se pokazala uspješnom.Mogu reći da nije bilo jo jo efekta ali nakon skoro dvije godine prežderavanja i uživanja u slatkom kg su se vratili -ne svi.
S vremena na vrijeme budem na un i ja sam jako zadovoljna. 
Želim ti puno uspjeha.!!!

----------


## Althea

Fizicka aktivnost svaki dan, puno proteina i povrca..izbaciti secer, svesti UG na minimum i rezultati ce se pokazati...

----------

